# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Usunięcie ósemek

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, Ostatnio odczuwam bóle szczęki, jak bylam u stomatologa to stwierdził ze rośnie mi osemka na dole i rośnie krzywo więc trzeba będzie ją usunąć. Dlatego chciałabym się zapytać czy usunięcie ósemek wykonuje się na NFZ?Trochę się boję takiego zabiegu, czy wykonuje się go w znieczuleniu ogólnym?
Jeśli nie wykonuje sie na NFZ to jaki to jest koszt? Czy usunięcie ósemek może nieść za soba jakieś ryzyko powikłań?
Będę naprawdę wdzięczna za udzielenie odpowiedzi na powyższe pytania.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## serafina

Ja miałam usuwane ósemki i wszystkie koszty pokrył NFZ, bo stomatolog wystawił mi odpowiednie skierowanie. Znieczulenie ogólne chyba jest niepotrzebne - generalnie robi się to przy znieczuleniu miejscowym. Tego samego dnia można być trochę skołowanym, ale na następny dzień ja osobiście już się czułam bardzo dobrze (pomijając fakt, że przyjmować mogłam głównie płyny). Acha ból szczęki ustał mi po około tygodniu - jest bardzo nieprzyjemny, no ale to jest dość duża ingerencja, szczególnie jak muszą wyrywać ząb, który jest głęboko osadzony.

----------


## miodownik

Też niedawno miałam usuwaną ósemkę, której korzeń był przyrośnięty do szczęki. Nie potrzebowałam skierowania od dentysty, poszłam do gabinetu chirurgii stomatologicznej i ząb został usunięty na fundusz. Samo usuwanie nie bolało, bo było wykonane przy znieczuleniu miejscowym. Miałam założone dwa szwy, które zostały wyciągniete po tygodniu. I tak jak pisze poprzedniczka tak tydzień po zabiegu ciężko było coś twardszego zjeść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja niestety nie małam tyle szczęśćia, ponieważ znakomitego chirurga stomatologa z Lubina rozpieraała energia i....połamał mi żuchwę podczas zabiegu. Niestety, nieusłyszałam nawet przepraszam, bo po co?! Jedyne co mnie spotkało to 7 tygodni drutowania szczęki, bo pan specjalista zapomniał z książek,ze maxymalny okres to do 6 tygodni, a potem efekt w postaci szczękościsku i tak problemy ciągną się już za mną od tamtej pory. Życzę powodzenia!

----------


## Mery

Ja miałam także usuwaną ósemkę która była położona horyzontalnie i przyrośnięta do kości. Nie wyobrażałam sobie usunięcia jej w znieczuleniu miejscowym tym bardziej jak usłyszałam że zabieg może trwac 1,5 godziny. Zdecydowałam sie na ogólne za które musiałam zapłacic 270 zł. Wcale nie żałuję że podjęłam taką decyzję bo okazało się że zabieg był naprawdę ciężki... miałam założone 5 szwów które zdjęli mi po 11 dniach. Po zabiegu miałam naderwane usta bo trudno im było dotrzec do tego zęba i ogólnie rany na ustach (pewnie od narzędzi) także przez kilka dni nie mogłam włożyc do ust małej łyżeczki. Naruszyli mi także nerw i nie mam czucia w części ust i twarzy... Jestem już ponad 2 tygodnie po zabiegu i czucie nie wraca... lekarze mówią że może to trwac miesiąc, dwa albo pół roku... ciekawe czy w ogóle wróci... a za 3 miesiące mam usuwac następny

----------


## STARYWYGA

He he  
Należy usuwać w szpitalu  lub klinice 
u mnie usuwałem 8  blisko zatoki szczękowej  !!!!!!!!!!!

Był wtorek pojechałem do szpitala do znajomego dentysty 
zaszczyk  i po 5 minutach zaczał się zabieg
sam zabieg trwał minute  a szycie 5 minut  
dojechałem do domu 
byłem rozbity i bardzo senny 
wszystko mnie bolało 
wypiłem 2 tabletki  i spałem 4 godziny  
następnego dnia już  nic nie bolało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, we wtorek ( dzis jest niedziela) mialam usunieta ósemke na dole, mam szwy. Opuchlizna jest juz duzo mniejsza. Krew w slinie mialam we wtorek i srode ale potem stopniowo to minelo. Teraz wlasciwie juz nie boli. Moze w nocy czasami wiec biore tabletke. Nie moge jednak buzi otworzyc szeroko. Tylko na grubosc palca. Jesli chce dalej to czuje ze mnie ciągnie coś. Tak samo nie moge szyj do konca do tylu wyciagnac bo mnie ciagnie. Opuchlizna jeszcze jest wiec to jest przyczyna tego? We wtorek maja mi szwy sciagac i zastanawiam sie jak to zrobia kiedy nie moge buzi szeroko otworzyc.  :Frown:

----------

